# Oklahoma breeders



## snowman20s (Mar 2, 2012)

i am looking for a reputable breeder in the tulsa area if anyone knows of any that would be great thank you!


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

What you looking for, a pet or something more? What is your price range, what are you willing to pay?


----------



## snowman20s (Mar 2, 2012)

a friendly pet who is good with people kids and other animals. my price range is about 1500. i have heard good things about keystone german shepherds and kennels


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Do a lot of research on Heidelberg lines and the Heidelberg kennel specifically before you buy a Heidelberg dog. I've never known of a kennel breeding "Heidelberg" lines that isn't closely associated with that kennel itself. 

If you're specifically looking for show lines, Vom tal der Schatten in North Texas has nice West German Show lines. 

When I was looking for a pup about 2 years ago I was in contact with Rittermark kennels in OKC. I like the looks of their dogs and the people were very helpful on the phone. I ended up buying from somewhere else but would put them on my list of breeders to consider again if I were in the market. I have not met them in person or any of the dogs, just got a favorable impression from their website and dealing with them on the phone.


----------



## snowman20s (Mar 2, 2012)

i realy like what im seeing at rittermark kenneles! thank you!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Regional Clubs - Southwest


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Try Prestige K9 - Working Line German Shepherds – Police K9, Personal Protection and Estate Protection they haven't updated the site but last time I talked to her they were still breeding dogs. Very nice woman and beautiful working shepherds :wub: they also have a FB page that has pictures if you wanna see them OHHH there out of OKC. Almost forgot :facepalm:


----------



## gsdfan81 (Dec 19, 2011)

**comment removed by Admin. Breeder bashing is not allowed on this board. Please take this private**


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Malinda Weber is a few hours north of you and has a variety of temperments. She goes by Weberhaus on the forum.


----------



## acook (Jul 4, 2012)

We are getting our little guy from Austerlitz Shepherds. They are in the Tulsa area and have been wonderful to work with.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Check out Valiantdale Keenels in Tulsa. Been breeding since the 60s.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

acook said:


> We are getting our little guy from Austerlitz Shepherds. They are in the Tulsa area and have been wonderful to work with.


I have my foundation bitch from them. Wonderful breeding program and great people to work with (although I have never met them in person). Recommend them to anyone looking for quality pup.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

There are miky puppies in OK right now black and tans and solid blacks. We have sables babies right now. If you would like info on them please contact me


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Marsha Seck (mnm on the forum) has a litter coming from Weber's Miky male and her imported Czech female who is titled Sch3, ZVV and also has TDI, CD and CGC...nice female and should be in your price range...she is in North Platte NE....

traumwolfen.com

Lee


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sent you a PM but it actually looks like this is an older, reactivated thread. Hope you found the pup you wanted.


----------

